# Spots on my maltese's tummy



## mmyow (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I am noticing these big blotches of spots on my maltese's stomach.
See pictures!

They use to be really small but have gotten huge.

Anyone know what it might be? I hope it's not anything serious....


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

mine get this all the time in the summer , they are what i think sun spots ....


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Dogs have them all the time. Like freckles.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

My girls have them too. I really only notice them during bath time, when they are wet. Tori should be fine, but I like to have my vet check my girls spots out when we visit. Gives me peace of mine to know my vet is aware of them.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

It's normal pigmented skin. Many Maltese have them and it can darker with sun exposure (like eye halos). I call Owen a little cow because his back is practically black during the summer!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brick's Mom (Apr 19, 2014)

Brick has them too. My groomer said it was the sign of a healthy dog.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

It's completely normal, actually FCI Maltese standard includes those spots:
"SKIN : Really tight to all parts of the body, pigmented with dark patches and patches of a reddish wine colour."

Cashmere has spots like this too, well, in her case it's reversed: pink spots on darker skin:








In the winter her belly faded to pink, so it's linked to sun exposure- their skin tan, just like ours.


----------

